# any opinions for small tank betta filter?



## Fishnoob34 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all! 

I have a Betta in my 2.5 Gallon tank, I don't have a filter in the tank right because the old one broke. I want to get a new filter for it but am not sure what would be best for the betta. I know they don't like a lot of movement in the water, and don't want to stress him out, the filter I had before created quite a disturbance in the little tank. Any ideas on what filters to use, or ways to make them less impacting on the water would be greatly appreciated! 

Also, I would like to get a plant for the tank. I know they love vegetation to hide around, but i'm worried my plastic plant is too sharp for his delicate little fins. I'm not sure what type of plant would fit in the 2.5 gallon tank and still give him room to swim. I'd love to get a larger tank for him, just don't have the money or space for one right now. Just want my new fish to be comfortable. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a red sea nano fliter in my three gallon.You can make a miniature baffle for it.Ill post pics of one tomorrow,too tired to do so tonight.For plants,you are right.Plastic is too rough on the fins.If you must do fake look for silk plants.I prefer live.I have duckweed,willow hygro,java fern crypts and java moss for my bettas.Most of those will fare well with low light except the hygro.


----------



## Dean715 (Feb 3, 2011)

If you can find one, a small corner filter would be ideal. I looked for one for my 10 gal Betta tank but couldnt find one. Ive found anacharis to be a great plant, I float some as well as have some weighted. My Betta likes to lay in whats floating near the top.


----------



## ohiobr (Jan 26, 2011)

I like the Tom mini internal filter that Petsmart carries. Put the diffuser bar on and face it towards one of the walls and you'll get very little water disturbance. My betta even likes to rest right on top of the impeller housing near the surface of the water. 

Couple things i did to make it (in my mind) easier to work with: 

I took the lower suction cups off the media cartridge. It will easily stay in the impeller housing all by itself and all the suction cups really do is make it a pain to take out.

I cut the sponge into two pieces so i can alternate between cleaning one half and saving bacteria in the other. 

I don't bother refilling the carbon cartridge because it's so tiny and not really worth it. I just stuck another bit of sponge in there.


----------

